# 2003 23Fbs For Sale.



## iowaboy (Oct 15, 2004)

In Eastern Iowa. This 2003 23FBS Outback has a 6ft side sofa/bed slide out, the bed is in the front. I am asking $6250 which is below the NADA low retail value. (I think the original price was approx $17,000.)
I am the 2nd owner, bought it in 2004. I am a retired engineer and have taken good care of it. The fiberglass is in great condition as I have waxed it every year.
The AC, frig, furnace, water heater, etc. work great. I can't think of anything that doesn't work. The plumbing works great, have always been careful to winterize it. Three of the five tires are less than one year old. The other two are about 5 years old but have been covered when in storage and look good with lots of tread.
Had a short in the brake circuit last year and a dealer ran new wiring from the front junction box to the axle brakes. Also all the wheel bearings were replaced and repacked. Also had the seal replaced around the slide. Have the paperwork; $1100 worth of work.
Two years ago the plastic floor covering split due to a severe freeze and thaw. I read on the forum that many dealers and owners experienced this problem. I replaced the floor covering with a wood laminate that is much better looking. And installed new trim. 
The hitch is an EAZ-LIFT, with weight distribution. Works great. The GVW is 5500 pounds. The dry weight is 4260 lbs. 
I can deliver the trailer, if I receive payment first or a substantial deposit. Could arrange to meet you also. 
You can email me at [email protected]


----------



## iowaboy (Oct 15, 2004)

SOLD THE TRAILER TODAY FOR THE ASKING PRICE, ON CRAIGSLIST. HOORAY.


----------

